# Baby gate for bottom of stairs



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

I'm hoping to find something that I can use at the bottom of my stairs. It looks like this (please excuse the mess): .

Any ideas?


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I had good luck with a basic pressure mounted gate. I was able to straddle over as needed. It went from the wall under the railing to the first wooden spindle.

Hopefully this stage won't last too long.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

I didn't think a pressure one would work because of how the spindle is not level with the floor or a step. It would be raised up a few inches above the step.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Wish I could do pictures on here. Pm me and I can send one to an email or #.

You would be setting up the gate from the spindle to the opposite wall with the handrail. So first carpeted landing will be in the ungated area, which will be a nice place for the baby to practice steps.

I've found the pressure mounted, the simple cheap ones, very forgiving. My wooden spindle sticks out farther than the opposite wall and it still worked.


----------

